# Parting out a 98 Altima



## altimaparts (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 98 Altima that is in great cosmetic condition. I recently hit a curb and messed up the front right wheel and cracked the oil pan. I've already put a lot of money in this car and can't afford to keep putting more. I also spent over a grand for a brand new head gasket, o2 sensor and various other things.

I am parting the car out or selling it as is to whoever wants it whole for $2000.

All parts are available at this point.


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

Fog lights?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Color? I might take a white passenger side mirror.


----------

